# Advice Needed - went to toilet after embryo transfer!!



## Nicola76 (Feb 19, 2013)

Hi ladies ,

Hoping some of you can reassure me!! I was so desperate to go for a wee after transfer that I only laid down for 5 minutes! Now panicking I have ruined it all. Haven't slept all night worrying!

Nicola x


----------



## Kitty71 (Apr 14, 2010)

Don't worry,


Your uterus is a potential space and will hold the embryo in. Think of a pea in a sandwich. The walls of the uterus hold the embryo in place. 


Good luck x


----------



## siann (Oct 19, 2010)

With the Lister you get up straight after transfer as they say that there is no evidence that it makes any difference. The Lister has one of the highest success rates in the country and I have got pregnant twice there so you will be fine. Good luck xxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory (Aug 10, 2011)

Hi

I went to the loo as soon as I got off the bed and we had to wait in the waiting room for 15 mins afterwards but no lying down necessary at my clinic and it worked for me. they say its like a sesame seed in a jam sandwhich, it wont fall out.

good luck for the 2ww

Nicxx


----------



## jamsponge (Mar 4, 2013)

had my ET yesterday and went to the loo about 5 mins later nurse assured me this would be fine and wouldn't ruin anything. Hope this helps


----------



## lollipops (Oct 17, 2009)

Went for a straight after ET too.  Won't have harmed a thing hun


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

With both my cycles I have had to get up straight after ET.  Have also been bursting for a wee both times.  Both my cycles have resulted in pregnancies.

Weeing can't do any damage at all.

Good luck.

X


----------



## Nicola76 (Feb 19, 2013)

Thanks ladies. Only on day 1 of my 5dFET and am already stressing! Hope you lovely ladies are all ok x


----------



## Faith2011 (Jan 7, 2010)

My clinic allow you up straight away. They also say you can pee straight away and I always see ladies heading straight to the loo. Your 5 minutes of lying down is more than some people do so you're perfectly fine. x


----------



## stelle (Oct 9, 2007)

My doctor told me to go to the toilet after et and then come back to the room and he would tell me the dos and donts x


----------

